# Pre-Fab MC/Romex



## Jstanton27 (Jul 19, 2011)

So the contractor I'm working for now decided to go with rough n ready pre-fab on this huge retirement/housing units. We got our first shipment in the other day and mocked it up to see if there lengths were right. And it mainly checked out. Everything is made up and devices installed. All we gotta do is run the mc into j box that has our home runs piped to. One side of the facility is gonna be done in mc and the other side housing units will be done in Romex all housing units are prefab. With common areas im assuming we do it the old fashioned way. My question is, has anybody messed with this prefab alot and have any good pointers?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jstanton27 said:


> So the contractor I'm working for now decided to go with rough n ready pre-fab on this huge retirement/housing units. We got our first shipment in the other day and mocked it up to see if there lengths were right. And it mainly checked out. Everything is made up and devices installed. All we gotta do is run the mc into j box that has our home runs piped to. One side of the facility is gonna be done in mc and the other side housing units will be done in Romex all housing units are prefab. With common areas im assuming we do it the old fashioned way. My question is, has anybody messed with this prefab alot and have any good pointers?


Are they just like relock?


----------



## Jstanton27 (Jul 19, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Are they just like relock?


I guess I feel dumb I don't know relock?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Jstanton27 said:


> I guess I feel dumb I don't know relock?


Reloc is a type of factory made pre fab wiring. It does not sound like you have reloc.

http://www.relocwiring.com/


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Jstanton27 said:


> So the contractor I'm working for now decided to go with rough n ready pre-fab on this huge retirement/housing units. We got our first shipment in the other day and mocked it up to see if there lengths were right. And it mainly checked out. *Everything is made up and devices installed.* All we gotta do is run the mc into j box that has our home runs piped to. One side of the facility is gonna be done in mc and the other side housing units will be done in Romex all housing units are prefab. With common areas im assuming we do it the old fashioned way. My question is, has anybody messed with this prefab alot and have any good pointers?


You guys install devices at rough in???? I hope you make sure the drywallers and painters do a good job of masking....


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

Cow said:


> You guys install devices at rough in???? I hope you make sure the drywallers and painters do a good job of masking....


It's all prefabbed, came with devices already installed.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Jstanton27 said:


> So the contractor I'm working for now decided to go with rough n ready pre-fab on this huge retirement/housing units. We got our first shipment in the other day and mocked it up to see if there lengths were right. And it mainly checked out. Everything is made up and devices installed. All we gotta do is run the mc into j box that has our home runs piped to. One side of the facility is gonna be done in mc and the other side housing units will be done in Romex all housing units are prefab. With common areas im assuming we do it the old fashioned way. My question is, has anybody messed with this prefab alot and have any good pointers?


I assume you will have to notch the wall studs to install the pre-fabbed wiring.

Two things:

1. Ask the GC what is the maximum depth notch permitted (it differs whether the wall is load bearing or simply a partition).
2. Buy stock in nail-plates. 

Pete


----------



## heavyduty73 (Jan 11, 2008)

I did this style a couple of years ago on a five story hotel. We did the pre fab on site and then installed from there. Every room was basicly the same layout so all of the outlets were the same distance apart. The ones doing the pre fab would install the devices on the middle box of the room then we would run the mc to the next down the line and one back to the switch box where the homerun was installed. We only installed about half of the devices in the room. All devices were installed ahead of time and tested before the rock was on the wall. Then they would install metal covers that covered the device and kept it clean until we went back and trimmed out the room.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

On repetitive work like offices. Hotels etc. We have our own pre fab crew in our shop. They make up the whips, outlet boxes and devices as our field guys request. It's a time saver when measurements are correct! They will also make up certain conduit runs that have been plotted by our bmi guy. Including strut racks etc...


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Pics of this would be interesting OP.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Jstanton27 said:


> I guess I feel dumb I don't know relock?


99% of my service calls to JC Pennys.


----------



## Jstanton27 (Jul 19, 2011)

Yea I saw that all devices were installed and the metal plate covers for the switch or recep. My only thought it would be harder for the rockers to cut out for devices


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

We have dabbled in this. The companies that are ahead of the curve (the ones that have been doing it a while) are light years ahead. I have visited some of these companies. It is amazing what they can do. That said, it is a process and it took time and mistakes to make that process.

We have attempted to do this with emt....it can be done...but there are learning pains along the way.

There are companies out there that do this for data centers, hospitals, etc....all in emt....very interesting.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Prefab is a big thing in the counties surrounding DC. It is becoming more popular every month. More and more contractors doing large commercial projects are going to it. 
I know an EC who has been using prefab for years. He has even built his own prefab shop. 
MC Dean out of Virginia even prefabs conduit racks


----------

